# I told you so (again)



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I mentioned this way back when we talked about Al Gore wanting gas at $5. Then I said Obama would want the same thing. I mentioned that long before the election. As I remember liberals thought I was way off base. Well:



> So if developing new energy sources that can create private sector jobs for Americans and new revenues for financially strapped states and the federal government is not the Obama administration's real goal, then what is? Well, President Obama's Energy Secretary Steven Chu, who was at yesterday's announcement, has said, "Somehow we have to figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the levels in Europe." For reference purposes, when Secretary Chu said that, Europeans were paying $8 a gallon for gas at the pump.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

They are all F'in crazy!!!!! $5-$8 gas? uke:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I sure hope they accelerate development of pick ups that run on twisted rubber bands.(green ones).I also love the new EPA standards that require certified 'lead' experts even when repainting your house.The 'Czars' have rolled up their sleeves and gotten busy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is a headline in the Drudge Report



> Barack Obama aims to drive gas guzzlers off the road with greener laws


here is the full story: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/w ... 086362.ece

Notice it includes "light trucks". So what do I haul deer with? Do I just park my new fifth wheel? I'm not a millionaire like Obama so I vacation with my pickup. So I guess the "king" can party and us peons have to stay home.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

George Orwell may have been right. Big brother is watching you.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it's all about control, controlling your HC benies, what you eat, what you drive, how much energy you use....so the 3rd world countries can bring their standard of living up to ours, which won't be too hard, if they are just patient we will be in the sewer gutter with them in a few short years.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is not out of control, this is something that should have been implemented years ago. Forget health care for a minute and just look at the issue of fuel economy. We have been sleeping on this for too long.

Now the tree huggers have stalled a lot of progress on this with their brain dead EPA laws. The two contradict each other, every time some BS EPA mandate comes out, fuel economy goes down. Gas or Diesel. This is going to be tougher than a lot of people think. There will no doubt be a war over the environmental lobby's interests and the interests of the administration, the auto manufacturer's, and consumer demands.

Personally I think that it is a pipe dream unless Obama rids himself of the tree huggers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with most of what you say TK. All of us would like to see a better fuel economy, but that isn't the point. The point is they want to make gas $8 a gallon. You see their solution is to punish the people. They don't care that a rancher may be living 20 miles of a graded road in Montana and he has to buck two foot snow drifts for those miles to get groceries twice a month. Why would Obama and his cronies care about that? They care about the inner city. God pity the foolish farmers who may have voted for this man. Unless they are unaware of it there is no such thing as private land ownership in Russia or the dream world of Obama.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

We write we think we post. There is no way out of this than to get rid of the crazys but how? An election sure if we get them out and will it be soon enough to save the republic. THINK ABOUT WHAT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT. Something we did in 1776. And now we are having to redo it.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aaaah but Plainsman. It was a republican congress who "freed" up the commodities markets and opened the door to this ridiculous speculation and now the liberals are going nuts with it.

I have been told that I was wrong on this before (on this and other sites)but every news outlet including Fox has had analysts on and they are all pointing the finger at speculators driving up the price instead of demand. Further more we are still in this pickle of little or no real money changing hands.

Stupid is as stupid does. Whether repub or dem. I'm sure their payoff was huge on it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

But long before the free up of commodities Al Gore called for $5 gallon gas. What you see now with the call for $8 gallon gas has nothing to do with the commodities market, nothing. It's simply a means to and end, which is punish the consumer if they can't dictate to the producer. Their call has nothing to do with economy, and I dare say nothing to do with environment. Their call for $8 gas is simply another door to control. 
I don't smoke, but the liberals and the fight with the tobacco industry is just a test run. More to follow.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

$8 gas will permanently cripple our economy......why? many will say people will adjust to it, but farming/production and transporting of food and goods alone will be astronomically high, the place will look like Cuba, with nothing but Wal-Mart stores and people will barely be able to feed themselves, let alone "stimulate" our economy.....where do these idiots come from and do they really understand the long term effects of what they are hoping for?...$8 gas, hell, folks will be back on horses and bicycles like China.....they better never hope for $8 gas, there will be riots in this country over that and heads will roll in government, especially liberal heads! :bop:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> $8 gas will permanently cripple our economy......why? many will say people will adjust to it,


there is no adjusting to it. End of story, inflation will be out of control.


> What you see now with the call for $8 gallon gas has nothing to do with the commodities market, nothing. It's simply a means to and end,


I disagree. Freeing up speculating has allowed them the tool to make oil prices skyrocket. It needs to be fixed fast. The easiest way would be to require 75% cash up front.

I do agree that it is about control, putting wealth into fewer hands. Making the rest of us live like peasants. Gas gets over $4 per gallon it will be over for a lot of politicians and maybe the democratic party. I was critical of Bush and he was obviously helping his oil buddies out but for Obama to stand by and let this happen is tyranny, maybe even worse. So far nothing has been done, time will tell.

Obama is in a weird and difficult place right now. Liberals are mad at him for blocking federal funded abortions and obviously conservatives aren't happy with him. I think he is basking in his HC success but I think he knows he is on thin ice with most americans. I really hope the congress goes republican in November, then I think some real success will happen for him and us. I still say that Pelosi and others in Congress are waaay more dangerous than he is.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> I still say that Pelosi and others in Congress are waaay more dangerous than he is.


I tend to agree.

Obama, as a whole and by himself is a nobody. Team him up, or rather, he provides a "larger than life" conduit for that tire tread lipped Pelosi.

Team her up with a democratic congress, the mindless sheep they are, with the "one to bring us all together" Obama, and we're in the mess we are now.

Get rid of Pelosi, regain control of the congress, and Obama will just sit in his corner, pout, and lash out like a four year old (like he does when he gets asked 'real' questions).


----------

